# Previsão Meteorológica (ajuda)



## Gonçalo (17 Nov 2009 às 20:21)

Boas,

Eu sou aluno do 11º ano e deparo-me com um trabalho de pesquisa em que tenho que:
- Recolher dados meteorológicos do Instituto de meteorologia (durante 2 semanas) e confrontar com a realidade.
- Fazer um relatório com imagens de satélite (apesar de ser impreciso, estou apenas a colocar uma imagem por dia). (Devo continuar assim?)
- Recolher valores de radiação UV nesse intervalo de tempo.
- Responder a algumas questões teóricas sobre meteorologia.
E depois, deparo-me com uma pergunta que me deixa algo confuso: "Fazer a previsão meteorológica com base na informação do satélite, para os dias posteriores ao intervalo de tempo estudado". Ora, as imagens dos satélites dão-me o presente. Além disso, eu tenho pesquisado sobre "Climatologia" e tenho tido dificuldades em encontrar um método simples de previsão (ao nível de 11º ano) utilizando as imagens de satélite. Tenho apneas encontrado informações de que se usam "propabilidades, cálculos matemáticos" e nada de concreto. :/
Agradecia que alguém neste forum me pudesse ajudar porque eu nem sequer dei essa matéria (a minha professora pediu o trabalho mas só deu a matéria dos satélites geostacionários).
Se me puderem dar algumas dicas porque eu neste momento não sou capaz de fazer uma previsão (iria ser tudo completamente aleatório :/)
Obrigado


----------



## Chingula (17 Nov 2009 às 23:55)

Gonçalo disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Eu sou aluno do 11º ano e deparo-me com um trabalho de pesquisa em que tenho que:
> - Recolher dados meteorológicos do Instituto de meteorologia (durante 2 semanas) e confrontar com a realidade.
> ...



Penso haver muita confusão.
1º Recolher dados meteorológicos (durante duas semanas) quais e para quê?
2º Fazer a previsão meteorológica com base na informação do satélite???
    Qual satélite? Que informação do Satélite? 
Ou as questões não são bem assim, ou é profundamente lamentável a ideia que se tem da elaboração de uma Previsão Meteorológica. 
Cumpts


----------



## |Ciclone| (18 Nov 2009 às 08:25)

Gonçalo disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Eu sou aluno do 11º ano e deparo-me com um trabalho de pesquisa em que tenho que:
> - Recolher dados meteorológicos do Instituto de meteorologia (durante 2 semanas) e confrontar com a realidade.
> ...



Isso é para que disciplina? Física?


----------



## Gonçalo (18 Nov 2009 às 17:21)

Boas, o trabalho é para Física.
As questões são exactamente essas, daí eu achar que é um trabalho um pouco confuso :S
Mas, para não haver quaisquer enganos, posso colocar as perguntas como aparecem:

1.	Explique de que forma estes satélites são essenciais na prevenção e na detecção de desastres naturais. 

2.	De modo a comprovar a utilidade dos satélites artificiais na previsão meterológica, realize um trabalho de pesquisa. Para tal, pode seguir as linhas orientadoras a seguir.


•	Recolha os dados publicados pelo Instituto de meteorologia no sítio www.meteo.pt/, durante duas semanas no mínimo, e registe-os em tabelas.

•	Confronte os dados obtidos com o estado do tempo nesse período.

•	Recolha também os valores da radiação UV durante o mesmo intervalo de tempo.

•	Refira o significado dos símbolos e das cores utilizados nos mapas da previsão de índices de radiação UV.

•	Elabore um relatório que inclua as imagens de satélite.

•	Faça a previsão meteorológica, com base na informação de satélite, para os dias posteriores ao intervalo de tempo estudado.

•	Refira os cuidados que a população deve ter nesses dias.

(A minha principal dúvida reside apenas no tópico em que se pede para fazer a previsão meteorológica, com base na informação de satélite, para os dias posteriores ao intervalo de tempo estudado)

Obrigado na mesma pela resposta e espero que assim a minha pergunta se faça entender melhor


----------



## Gonçalo (18 Nov 2009 às 17:26)

Chingula disse:


> Penso haver muita confusão.
> 1º Recolher dados meteorológicos (durante duas semanas) quais e para quê?
> 2º Fazer a previsão meteorológica com base na informação do satélite???
> Qual satélite? Que informação do Satélite?
> ...




Já respondi, fazendo um post no meu tópico, espero que ajude a esclarecer. Contudo, penso que o trabalho é um pouco confuso. Os dados meteorológicos não são explicitados (excepto as radiações UV) mas tenho posto os máximos e os mínimos da minha região e a previsão da ocorrência de chuva. Quanto ao "porquê", não existe, é simplesmente para confrontar com a realidade e "ver a importância dos satélites meteorológicos na previsão do tempo" (questão-problema). Acerca do satélite, podia ter sido explícito, é o satélite que está no site: www.meteo.pt (contudo a informação do satélite é um pouco confusa para mim porque não tivemos qualquer instrução acerca desse tipo de informação e do seu significado). 
Obrigado


----------



## Gonçalo (18 Nov 2009 às 17:27)

|Ciclone| disse:


> Isso é para que disciplina? Física?



Correcto


----------



## stormy (18 Nov 2009 às 18:07)

ja tentaste pesquisar alguma coisa na area educativa do IM?
aconselho-te vivamente, pois tem uma informaçao muito explicita e na minha opiniao muito eficaz em termos didaticos


----------



## trovoadas (18 Nov 2009 às 18:42)

Boas 

Com as imagens de satélite por infra-vermelhos que o IM disponibiliza podes verificar a aproximação de massas nebulosas que podem trazer precipitação ou não, é por isso complicado fazer uma previsão no entanto num intervalo digamos de até 12h podes prever que alguma massa de nuvens atingirá o teu local. Se veres um grande centro (núcleo de baixa pressão) com uma grande massa nebulosa em espécie de espiral que se desloca no radar na direcção do país, considerando que esta tá muito próxima do país então podes prever que alguma chuva virá a atingir o país. Mas como se trata de uma previsão pode falhar porque há muitos factores em jogo, a frente pode-se dissipar pelo caminho, mas isso não interessa pro caso. Como complemento vais às imagens do radar "dopller" onde podes ver através da reflectividade traduzida em cores no radar a precipitação que as massas nebulosas transportam(azul fraca precipitação, vermelho intensa).

Como já disse só com estes dois elementos podes fazer uma previsão algo aceitável até 12h ou se calhar bem menos. Com um dia de diferença cometes muitos erros.

Espero que tenha sido útil


----------



## Gonçalo (18 Nov 2009 às 19:50)

stormy disse:


> ja tentaste pesquisar alguma coisa na area educativa do IM?
> aconselho-te vivamente, pois tem uma informaçao muito explicita e na minha opiniao muito eficaz em termos didaticos



Obrigado, ainda não tinha experimentado e realmente há lá informação útil


----------



## Gonçalo (18 Nov 2009 às 19:58)

trovoadas disse:


> Boas
> 
> Com as imagens de satélite por infra-vermelhos que o IM disponibiliza podes verificar a aproximação de massas nebulosas que podem trazer precipitação ou não, é por isso complicado fazer uma previsão no entanto num intervalo digamos de até 12h podes prever que alguma massa de nuvens atingirá o teu local. Se veres um grande centro (núcleo de baixa pressão) com uma grande massa nebulosa em espécie de espiral que se desloca no radar na direcção do país, considerando que esta tá muito próxima do país então podes prever que alguma chuva virá a atingir o país. Mas como se trata de uma previsão pode falhar porque há muitos factores em jogo, a frente pode-se dissipar pelo caminho, mas isso não interessa pro caso. Como complemento vais às imagens do radar "dopller" onde podes ver através da reflectividade traduzida em cores no radar a precipitação que as massas nebulosas transportam(azul fraca precipitação, vermelho intensa).
> 
> ...




Boas,

Muito obrigado por essa informação, foi bastante útil. Ainda não tinha pesquisado nas imagens de radar (não havia menção no trabalho) mas penso que pode ser bastante útil. Sendo assim, como o radar só tem imagens da península ibérica, posso ver se existem essas tais massas nebulosas por perto e, se houverem, e se o vento "as encaminhar" para a minha região, posso prever (num espaço de tempo curto) se choverá ou não. Claro que vou ter em conta que haverá alguns erros, mas isso fará parte do trabalho. 
Muito obrigado pela informação


----------



## Chingula (20 Nov 2009 às 17:20)

Gonçalo disse:


> Boas, o trabalho é para Física.
> As questões são exactamente essas, daí eu achar que é um trabalho um pouco confuso :S
> Mas, para não haver quaisquer enganos, posso colocar as perguntas como aparecem:
> 
> ...



Há alguns dias que estou indeciso se devo ou não responder ao seu pedido de ajuda

1 - Entendo inadmissível que um "Professor" do meu País, trate de forma tão errada e ignorante o tema da previsão Meteorológica...ser Professor, no meu entender, é transmitir conhecimentos e não falar de coisas que desconhece, 
...cito: ...Faça a previsão meteorológica, com base na informação de satélite, para os dias posteriores ao intervalo de tempo estudado....
2 - A minha intervenção não ajudando muito, não é para o Gonçalo é para o Forum, pois reparo que existe muita confusão sobre o que é uma Previsão Meteorológica...mas no Forum todos vamos falando e dizemos o que nos apetece... sem a responsabilidade de um Professor, lamento profundamente o azar que tem...não sei se voltarei a comentar este tema, pois não me sinto com vocação, nem saberes, para endireitar o que vai mal por este País.

Cumpts


----------



## |Ciclone| (20 Nov 2009 às 18:05)

Gonçalo disse:


> Boas, o trabalho é para Física.
> As questões são exactamente essas, daí eu achar que é um trabalho um pouco confuso :S
> Mas, para não haver quaisquer enganos, posso colocar as perguntas como aparecem:
> 
> ...



Bem realmente esse tópico que pede para fazer a previsão meteorológica com base nas imagens de satélite não faz sentido... Acho que devias tentar esclarecer com o professor esse problema... Porque olhando para as imagens de satélite não se consegue fazer previsões "para os dias posteriores".
Para fazeres uma previsão para os dias posteriores com o conhecimento de 11º ano a única maneira é ver as previsões dos modelos.


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Nov 2009 às 19:25)

A previsão meteorológica nunca pode ser feita através de imagens de satélite para os dias posteriores. Eu faço previsões no meu blog para uma semana e não faço olhando para as imagens de satélite, mas sim através dos modelos GFS, ECM, senão como seria feita uma previsão a olhar para o satélite, acho que é praticamente impossível.


----------



## Vince (20 Nov 2009 às 19:49)

Não estão um pouco equivocados ? O trabalho não é da área de meteorologia mas de física pelo que pode ser natural a questão não ser extremamente rigorosa visto ser uma matéria provavelmente acessória na disciplina. Nem estou a perceber um trabalho deste género em Física do 11ºano, não costumava ser em Geografia ?


Sobre as imagens de satélite. Claro que as imagens de satélite servem para previsão. Mesmo nowcasting é previsão só que de curto prazo, 6 horas.



> *Nowcasting*
> 
> The *forecasting* of the weather within the next six hours is often referred to as *nowcasting*. In this time range it is possible to forecast smaller features such as individual showers and thunderstorms with reasonable accuracy, as well as other features too small to be resolved by a computer model. A human given the latest radar, satellite and observational data will be able to make a better analysis of the small scale features present and so will be able to make a more accurate forecast for the following few hours




Se estão a olhar para uma imagem de satélite a ver por exemplo a evolução de uma frente e a calcular quanto tempo ela demora a chegar ao vosso local, isso é nowcasting, mas o que estão a fazer ? Estão a fazer uma previsão, de curto prazo. E é nesse curto prazo que se deve fazer previsão dessa forma, recorrendo a satélites, radar ou observações e esquecer nessa altura os modelos. Quem diz uma frente diz uma célula. Quando dizem que a célula vai dirigir-se para aqui e olham para a evolução dela, especulam quando chegará e como estará nessa altura, não estão a fazer previsão ? Claro que sim.

E já agora, a própria informação recolhida pelos satélites (vapor de água, temperatura das nuvens, etc,etc) é toda injectada nos modelos e é um dos principais inputs dos modelos, a par das sondagens e observações de superfície.


Sobre o trabalho, tá certo que poderia estar um pouco melhor explicado, mas a mim parece-me uma coisa bastante simples. Acompanhar as imagens de satélite e com base na mesma prever como o tempo vai mudar nas horas ou dias a seguir, e finalmente relacionar as imagens em cada momento com os dados que as estações do IM vão registando, ou seja, colocar lado a lado por exemplo as imagens de uma frente num dado local e com o efeito da mesma antes de chegar, durante a passagem e após a passagem

Parece-me fácil de compreender os objectivos do trabalho. Poderia estar melhor explicado que provavelmente falamos de previsões de curto prazo, nowcasting. Mas mesmo isso é relativo, eu posso estar a olhar para imagens de satélite de algo que ainda está longe e a um ou mais dias, mas não deixa de ser útil estar a olhar para o satélite para fazer as minhas previsões, confrontando modelos com o que se está mesmo a passar.


----------



## Chingula (20 Nov 2009 às 20:06)

Vince disse:


> Não estão um pouco equivocados ? O trabalho não é da área de meteorologia mas de física pelo que pode ser natural a questão não ser extremamente rigorosa visto ser uma matéria provavelmente acessória na disciplina. Nem estou a perceber um trabalho deste género em Física do 11ºano, não costumava ser em Geografia ?
> 
> 
> Sobre as imagens de satélite. Claro que as imagens de satélite servem para previsão. Mesmo nowcasting é previsão só que de curto prazo, 6 horas.
> ...



A minha questão prende-se com o conceito ou com a ideia que se faz, em geral, do que é uma previsão do tempo (Previsão Meteorológica):


                              SOBRE A PREVISÃO DO TEMPO

A previsão do tempo é o objectivo formal de toda a investigação meteorológica que, para o atingir, se orienta no sentido de conhecer e compreender os fenómenos atmosféricos.
A solução deste problema depende da resposta às seguintes questões:
a) O que é o Estado do Tempo?
- É o conjunto das condições físicas da atmosfera num dado momento, local ou região, a variação das quais reflecte a evolução dos fenómenos meteorológicos.
b) Porquê o Estado do Tempo?
- A resposta requer uma explicação física, em termos científicos, dos fenómenos meteorológicos.
c) Qual será o Estado do Tempo?
- A resposta é a solução do problema e depende das respostas das alíneas anteriores.

Fundamentalmente a previsão do Estado do Tempo consiste no seguinte:
Dado o estado da atmosfera num instante inicial (t0), conhecida a sua história até esse instante e conhecidas as leis que governam o movimento, determinar o seu estado num instante posterior (tx).
Assim, para a elaboração da previsão do Estado do Tempo, o meteorologista, tem duas tarefas fundamentais:

1ª O diagnóstico – Instante inicial (t0)

2ª O prognóstico – Instante pretendido (tx)

O prognóstico obtém-se a partir da integração das equações termo-hidrodinâmicas que descrevem os fenómenos físicos que ocorrem na atmosfera. No entanto, a natureza das equações e a complexidade dos fenómenos atmosféricos tornam a previsão muito difícil e os resultados precisam ainda de ser interpretados para que se obtenha o produto final. 

Preparar e elaborar uma previsão

O meteorologista tem que analisar, interpretar e sintetizar informação de diversas fontes de forma a relacionar as condições meteorológicas observadas com fenómenos atmosféricos a diversas escalas e com o auxílio da orientação fornecida pelos modelos numéricos elaborar uma previsão do estado do tempo.

Por outro lado, o meteorologista, necessita de saber o tipo de previsão que terá que efectuar e, neste sentido, é importante ter em conta o destinatário (apoio à agricultura, apoio às pescas e/ou actividades marítimas, turismo, actividades de construção civil, apoio à aeronáutica, desporto, etc) e o período de previsão (para as próximas horas, para a amanhã, etc).

 Assim, de uma forma resumida, o meteorologista: 
- Observa as imagens de satélite – permite conhecer, por exemplo, o movimento actual dos sistemas meteorológicos.
- Elabora a Carta de Análise de Superfície (escala sinóptica) – permite-lhe saber quais os sistemas meteorológicos em presença e os mais importantes.
- Observa as imagens de Radar – avalia, por exemplo, a intensidade dos sistemas.
- Elabora a Carta de Análise de Superfície local – permite-lhe conhecer os fenómenos meteorológicos de escalas espaciais menores, complementando a informação da escala sinóptica.
- Interpreta as Cartas de altitude – fornece-lhe a informação tridimensional dos fenómenos meteorológicos.
- Analisa as Observações Meteorológicas – permite-lhe conhecer a descrição do que está a ocorrer localmente assim como o que aconteceu no dia anterior.
- Complementa com a informação Climatológica – o que é normal na região ou local, na estação do ano ou no mês? Quais são os valores extremos?
- Interpreta a Orientação numérica – permite-lhe conhecer o prognóstico fornecido pelos modelos físico-matemáticos.
- Compara Previsões – usa outras previsões/discussões como uma segunda verificação visto que o raciocínio inicial pode estar incorrecto.
Por fim, a equipa de trabalho discute os resultados – permitindo que nenhum aspecto seja negligenciado e que dúvidas possam ser esclarecidas.

A previsão do estado do tempo constitui o produto final de um processo complexo que inclui a compreensão dos fenómenos atmosféricos que estão a ocorrer e a elaboração de um prognóstico que se considera ser o que na realidade vai ocorrer. 
A incapacidade actual de conhecer na totalidade as condições iniciais, ou seja, de *elaborar correctamente um diagnóstico*, assim como *conhecer a evolução futura dos fenómenos em toda a sua extensão*, tem como resultado previsões que possuirão sempre limites tanto na escala temporal como na escala espacial. 
Cumpts


----------



## Gonçalo (21 Nov 2009 às 12:26)

Chingula disse:


> Há alguns dias que estou indeciso se devo ou não responder ao seu pedido de ajuda
> 
> 1 - Entendo inadmissível que um "Professor" do meu País, trate de forma tão errada e ignorante o tema da previsão Meteorológica...ser Professor, no meu entender, é transmitir conhecimentos e não falar de coisas que desconhece,
> ...cito: ...Faça a previsão meteorológica, com base na informação de satélite, para os dias posteriores ao intervalo de tempo estudado....
> ...




Ok muito obrigado na mesma.
Mas acho que percebeu o porquê de eu criar um tópico. Tive que procurar ajuda fora da escola porque a minha professora nem soube explicar bem o que é que era para fazer. Disse para pesquisar, dando-nos algumas indicações, mas mesmo assim não foi esclarecedor.


----------



## Gonçalo (21 Nov 2009 às 12:29)

|Ciclone| disse:


> Bem realmente esse tópico que pede para fazer a previsão meteorológica com base nas imagens de satélite não faz sentido... Acho que devias tentar esclarecer com o professor esse problema... Porque olhando para as imagens de satélite não se consegue fazer previsões "para os dias posteriores".
> Para fazeres uma previsão para os dias posteriores com o conhecimento de 11º ano a única maneira é ver as previsões dos modelos.



Eu já perguntei e a resposta não foi conclusiva. 
Em princípio, vou seguir os conselhos dum user (acho que foi o Trovoadas) que me falou das imagens do radar "doppler". Assim, vou fazer previsões não muito correctas mas também não se pode pedir mais que isso com as indicações dadas.


----------



## HotSpot (21 Nov 2009 às 12:34)

Gonçalo disse:


> Eu já perguntei e a resposta não foi conclusiva.
> Em princípio, vou seguir os conselhos dum user (acho que foi o Trovoadas) que me falou das imagens do radar "doppler". Assim, vou fazer previsões não muito correctas mas também não se pode pedir mais que isso com as indicações dadas.



Aproveita o dia de hoje, tens imagens de satélite e radar muito úteis para o teu trabalho.


----------



## Gonçalo (21 Nov 2009 às 12:35)

Vince disse:


> Não estão um pouco equivocados ? O trabalho não é da área de meteorologia mas de física pelo que pode ser natural a questão não ser extremamente rigorosa visto ser uma matéria provavelmente acessória na disciplina. Nem estou a perceber um trabalho deste género em Física do 11ºano, não costumava ser em Geografia ?
> 
> 
> Sobre as imagens de satélite. Claro que as imagens de satélite servem para previsão. Mesmo nowcasting é previsão só que de curto prazo, 6 horas.
> ...




Sim, o trabalho é de Física (nem sequer tenho Geografia) e é obviamente um tema acessório. Contudo, eu gosto de saber o que estou a fazer e como não obtive grandes esclarecimentos na aula, publiquei aqui um tópico.
Obrigado pela ajuda, eu iria fazer algo parecido (pelas respostas que outros users me tinham dado) juntando ainda as imagens de radar, que permitem uma melhor visualização se se aproximam núcleos de baixa pressão. Comprenda portanto que não vim aqui com o objectivo de "me fazerem o trabalho" mas sim de esclarecer em que medida é que posso fazer uma previsão (supostamente seria uma previsão num intervalo de tempo de dias mas já constatei que isso seria praticamente impossível). Obrigado


----------

